# Schrittmotor programmieren



## Stephan25 (13 Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem und hoffe Ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen.

Ich soll mit mit einem Profinet Coupler 8 Schrittmotoren AS 1020-0120 welche an KL2541 angeschlossen sind an Profinet anbinden.
Es handelt sich um ein Profinet von Siemens. Als Steuerung habe ich eine Siemens CPU 315-2PN/PD.

Ich habe jetzt keine  Ahnung wie ich vorhegen soll, ich denk mal den Profinet Coupler in die HW-Konfig einfügen und dann wohl das Programm zur Ansteuerung der 
Schrittmotoren schreiben, hab aber leider keine Ahnung wie?

Kann mir von euch da einer weiterhelfen oder sagen wo ich ein Beispiel finden kann wie die Schrittmotoren über eine Siemens Steuerung anzusteuern sind.


Gruß

Stephan


----------



## MasterOhh (13 Juni 2013)

Du hast die Schrittmotorklemmen an einem Buskoppler für ProfiNet angeschlossen? (z.B. BK9103)

Schritt 1.) Dokumentation zum Buskoppler von der Beckhoff-Internetseite herunter laden.
Schritt 2.) Dokumentation durchlesen und beschriebene Konfigurationsschritte durchführen (in verbindung mit Schritt 5.)
Schritt 3.) Dokumentation zur Schrittmotorklemme KL2531 herunterladen.
Schritt 4.) Dokumentation durchlesen und verstehen.
Schritt 5.) Schritt 2 mit in Schritt 4 erworbene Kenntnisse vollenden.

Zugriff auf die Schrittmotorklemme aus dem S7 Programm sollte jetzt funktionieren.

optional Schritt 6.) bei Detailfragen oder Problemen bei Schritt 2 und 5 wieder hier im Forum melden.


----------



## Stephan25 (13 Juni 2013)

Dann werde ich jetzt mal die Dokus runterladen und lesen und mein glück versuchen.

@MasterOhh
Hast du selber schon einmal diese Beckkoff Klemmen (KL2541) und Schrittmotoren mit einem S7 Programm angesteuert?


----------



## Stephan25 (13 Juni 2013)

Falls aber doch jemand ein Beispiel Programm hat der er sich gerne bei mir melden.

Danke und Gruß

Stephan


----------



## MasterOhh (13 Juni 2013)

Schrittmotorklemmen noch nicht, aber andere Klemmen über Profibus-Koppler. Bei uns in der Firma sind halt Siemenssteuerung entweder nur noch als Altlasten vorhanden oder in den wenigen extern projektierten Anlagen verbaut.

Hast du die KS2000 Software? Dir wirst du sicher brauchen um die Klemmen am Koppler zu parametrieren. 

Die Doku zur Schrittmotorklemme ist eigentlich recht ausführlich. Am Ende brauchst du nur das Control und Statusbyte und die beiden Prozessdatenwörter um deine Antriebe zu steuern..


----------



## Stephan25 (13 Juni 2013)

Die Software habe ich noch muss ich bei Beckhoff noch downloaden, die Lizenz ist aber bereits vorhanden.

Welches sind den genau die Control und Statusbyte und die beiden Prozessdatenwörter 
und wie muss ich eben genau die Ansteuern, über welche Baustein FC, DB, FB ich hab da echt kein Plan.


----------



## MasterOhh (13 Juni 2013)

Du fügst den ProfiNet Koppler in die Hardwarekonfig deiner S7 ein. (so wie in der Doku zum Koppler beschrieben)
Dann fügst du die angeschlossenen Klemmen als Module zum Koppler hinzu. Und zwar genau in der Reihenfolge wie auch am Koppler verbaut sind.
Jede Schrittmotorklemme hat 5 Eingangs- und Ausgangsbytes (also 3 Wörter).
(*Beispiel*)
D.H. Klemme 1 fängt dann z.B. bei E-Adresse 0 und A-Adresse 0 an.
Klemme 2 geht bei E-Adresse 3 und A-Adresse 3 weiter (ich glaube bei Siemens wird wortweise Adressiert? muss ich morgen nochmal in einem Projekt nachsehen)...
usw. usf.

Dann kannst du deinem Programm auf die Klemmen zugreifen. Das Statusbyte der Klemme 1 ist dann E0.0 bis E0.7. Ctrl Byte von A0.0 bis A0.7. Welche Bits was bedeuten steht auch in der Doku zur Klemme. 

Da du deiner Eigenen Ausage nach keinen Plan hast, wird es dir überhaupt nicht helfen wenn jmd aus dem Forum hier eine Lösung für dich präsentiert. Immerhin musst du nachher auch selber verstehen wie alles funktioniert. 
Wenn du die Gelegenheit hast, probiere einfach ein bisschen herum und verstehe die Grundlagen. 

PS Ist das ein Projekt für die Uni/FH/Techniker-/Berufsschule ?


----------



## Stephan25 (13 Juni 2013)

Es ist ein Projekt für die Technikerschule.

Hab die Hw Konfig jetzt angelegt, bei mir sehen die Adressen aber wie folgt aus:
Z.B. hat die Baugruppe KL2541-0000 die E-Adresse 204-209 und die A-Adresse 204-209 dann gehts eben jeweils mit 210-215 weiter, dann 216-......... usw.
Kann das stimmen oder ist das jetzt schon falsch?


----------



## MasterOhh (13 Juni 2013)

Das kann schon gut hinkommen, wenn die Adressierung byteweise ist. Wie gesagt, ich arbeite zu selten mit Step7 um mir da solche Details zu merken 
Jedenfalls hast du immer 5 Byte, genau wie es sein sollte. Wo die Adressen anfangen ist nebensächlich.


----------



## Stephan25 (14 Juni 2013)

@MasterOhh
eine Frage hätte ich dann vorest noch und zwar, ich hab doch 6 Byte wenn ich meine Adressen so anschaue oder lieg ich da jetzt schon wieder falsch?
Und ich will wenn ich ein fertiges Programm hätte das nicht abschreiben sondern einfach mir mal den groben Aufbau anschauen es verstehen und dann mit meinem Projekt loslegen.
Ich stimme dir da voll und ganz zu das ich es selber können und verstehen muss!
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## MasterOhh (14 Juni 2013)

Habe mal ebend etwas herumprobiert. So wie es aussieht wird die Klemme in ProfiNet mit Word-Alignment, d.h. nur mit ganzen Datenwörtern eingefügt. Dann ist das das zweite Byte (205, 211 usw.) nur ein Lückenfüller. 
Fügt man die Schrittmotorklemmen über einen Profibus DP Koppler ein, geht das ohne Word-Alignment. Es werden also nur genau 5 Byte belegt.


----------



## Stephan25 (17 Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe jetzt die Software KS2000 installiert und der Verbindungsaufbau zum Buskoppler BK9103 steht und funktioniert.
Wenn ich jetzt aber die Fahrwegsteuerung anwähle, kann ich den Schrittmotor noch nciht verfahren. Angeschlossen müsste er richtig sein, laut Anschlussbeispiel.
Kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegen könnte, die Statusanzeige Bereit ist auch noch nicht vorhanden, ich nehme an das ist mein Problem; aber warum
was mich ich noch falsch?
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Stephan25 (17 Juni 2013)

Kann mir niemand helfen :sad: ich schreib über das Thema die Woche eine praktische Arbeit und bin trotz probieren immer noch nicht weiter!
Ich bin über jede Hilfe sehr dankbar.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## MasterOhh (17 Juni 2013)

Hast du den Antrieb mit dem Button "Motor aktivieren" freigegeben? Leuchtet die Fehler-Anzeige? Hast du die Antriebsparameter korrekt eingegeben?
Verdrahtung vom Antrieb nochmal prüfen, Verdrahtung vom Koppler nochmal prüfen.


----------



## Stephan25 (17 Juni 2013)

Hallo MasterOhh
Den Button Motor aktivieren habe ich betätigt.
Es wird kein Fehler angezeigt.
Die Verdrahtung passt vom Motor und vom Koppler.
Bei den Antriebsparametern bin ich mir nciht ganz sicher, wo und ob ich alle an der richtigen Stelle eingeben habe. Das muss ich doch unter Einstellungen 1, Einstellungen 2,..... machen
bin aber wie gesagt nicht sicher was wo genau!


----------



## Stephan25 (17 Juni 2013)

Am Buskoppler muss ich doch nur 24V anlegen an den Klemmen 24V und 0V oder? Nicht das ich da nochmal irgendwo 24 V anlegen muss!
Und an der Schrittmotorklemme nochmal 24V an den Klemmen 4 und 8 auf der rechten Seite (24V an Klemme 4 und 0V an Klemme 8)


----------



## Stephan25 (17 Juni 2013)

Jetzt kann ich den Motor über die Software KS2000 ansteuern, musste nur die Profinetleitung vomPort 1 des Buskopplers abziehen.
Ich hoffe das ist normal das man das machem muss wenn man den Motor manuell verfahren will.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Stephan25 (19 Juni 2013)

wie es scheint, kann mir also niemand weiterhelfen mit einem einfachen Beispiel :sad:


----------



## MasterOhh (19 Juni 2013)

Hast du dir denn selber schon etwas ausgedacht oder wartest du bis dir jmd eine Lösung zeigt?

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ein Mitglied des Forums schonmal einen Schrittmotor an einer Beckhoff-Klemme mit einer Siemens SPS gesteuert hat, ist sehr gering. 
Deswegen wird auch niemand schon fertige Beispielprogramme "herumliegen" haben. 

Außerdem bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher wo dein eigentliches Problem liegt. Ist es das allgemeine Erstellen von Programmen in Step7? Also die Grundlagen? 
Oder verstehst du die SteuerByte/Statusbyte + Prozessdaten Kommunikation mit den Schrittmotorklemmen nicht? (Trotz Beschreibung in der Klemmen-Doku)


Sorry wenn das etwas Schroff klingt...
Hier im Forum wird dir in erster Linie Hilfe zu speziellen Problemen geboten. "Ich habe X und will Y, macht mal wer für mich!" Wird hier nicht gern gesehen. (Im Siemens Unterforum wirst du mit Soetwas auch gleich ganz spezielle Freunde am Hals haben)

"Ich habe X, will Y und habe schon Z probiert, wo ist mein Fehler?" Und die Leute helfen dir sehr gerne und ausführlich weiter.


Also nochmal von Vorne:
Du hast die Klemmen schon mit KS2000 erfolgreich in Betrieb genommen. Gut!
Du hast den ProfiNetkoppler + Klemmen erfolgreich in die Hardwarekonfig deiner S7 eingebunden. Gut!

Nächster Schritt. Erstellen eines Funktionsbautsteins zum Ansteuern eines Antriebs. (Welche Sprache AWL, FUP, Graph, SCL ? )
Welche Eingangswerte sind für einen solchen FB sinnvoll? (SollDrehzahl, Freigabe, Richtung ...) 
Welche Statusmeldungen soll der FB ausgeben?

Welche Bits des Steuerbytes müssen gesetzt werden, damit der Motor das macht was du willst ....
Wie reagiert die Klemme auf deine Steuerbits? --> Rückmeldung im Statusbyte.

usw. usf.


----------



## Stephan25 (21 Juni 2013)

Für jemand der schon Jahre lang programmiert ist das immer alles einfach und kein Problem, da ich aber leider Anfänger bin ist es eben nicht all zu einfach
mal kurz einen FB zum erstellen und das Programm zu schreiben (Die Erstellsprache sollte FUP sein)!

Ich habe mir schon was ausgedacht und probiert aber leider noch nicht mit dem gewünschten Erfolg, es ist also nicht so das ich nur rum sitze 
und warte bis mir jemand eine Lösung schickt!

Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe


----------



## MasterOhh (21 Juni 2013)

Na dann zeig doch mal her was du schon gemacht hast, dann kann ich da mal übers WE drüber gucken.....


----------



## Stephan25 (21 Juni 2013)

Ich teste das Ansteuern der Schrittmotoren über eine Variablentabelle da gibt also nicht all zu viel was ich zeigen kann.
Ich habe aber irgendwie das Gefühl das man mir sowieso nicht glaubt das ich selbst auch rum teste!


----------



## MasterOhh (21 Juni 2013)

Ich glaube dir das du selber versuchst eine Lösung zu finden. Immerhin hast du das Ziel dein Projekt zu einem erfolgreichen Abschluss zu bringen.

Bekommst du denn über das StatusByte der Schrittmotorklemme einen Wert zurück? Zumindest das Idle-Bit (SB.4) sollte ja auf 1 sein wenn der Motor nicht läuft. Liegt SB.6 an, hat die Klemme einen Fehler und muss Resetet werden (pos Flanke von CB.6 0 -> 1)

Die Betriebsart der Klemme sollte entweder auf Geschwindigkeit mit Rampe oder Fahrauftrag eingestellt sein.

Wenn kein Fehler anliegt, dann kannst du auf DataOut einen Geschwindigkeitswert vorgeben (+- 16 bis 3276). ControlBit "Enable" CB.0 muss gesetzt sein. mit ControlBit "Start" CB.2  kannst du dann deinen Motor starten. (Alle anderen ControllBits sollten auf 0 stehen)

Die Verbindung zu KS2000 muss dafür getrennt sein denke ich mal, damit es keine Konflikte gibt.


Ist es in etwa das, was du auch schon versucht hast? Wenn das nicht läuft, dann poste doch bitte mal hier die Ein-und Ausgangsdaten einer Klemme....


----------



## Stephan25 (24 Juni 2013)

Danke das ihr mir weiterhelft.

Wenn ich CB.0 auf 1 setze habe ich folgende Signale:
SB1-SB3 = 1
ein Fehler SB.6 habe ich nicht. SB.4 ist aber auch 0 und keine 1.
Das sind die Werte welche ich jetzt im Augenblick habe.

Ist das DataOut das Control-Wort oder liege ich hiermit falsch?
Ich glaube eines meiner Probleme ist, dass ich mir einfach nicht sicher bin wo was genau ist, und wie ich überhaupt den Fahrauftrag anwählen muss.

Ich bekomm langsam echt weiche Knie die Praktische-Arbeit welche wir letzten Freitag schreiben wollten ist wegen Krankheit des Lehrers auf nächste Woche verlegt worden bis
dahin muss ich das drauf haben. Es ist halt enttäuschend, dass ich so viel teste und mache und nichts geht!

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## MasterOhh (24 Juni 2013)

SB1 bis SB3 zeigt den Lastwinkel des Motors an. Dürfte erstmal nicht so interessant sein.
Du hast wahrscheinlich die Betriebsart "Geschwindigtkeit mit Rampen" eingestellt ? (über KS2000) 
Da braucht man keine Freigabe für Fahraufträge (mein Fehler). D.h. du schaltest den Motor mit CB0 ein. Wenn SB4 (Idle Bit) dann auf 0 wechselt, sollte das heißen das der Motor läuft. (ist SB4 1 wenn du CB0 wieder auf 0 setzt? )

Schreibe mal einen Wert zwischen +- 16 und 32767 auf DataOUT (DataOUT ist die Solldrehzahl zwischen +- 0 und dem von dir in KS2000 parametrierten Maximum). Wenn du dann CB0 auf 1 stellst, müsste dein Motor sich drehen. 

Bei DataOUT könnte es aber noch ein Problem mit der Byte-Reihenfolge geben. Siemens CPUs speichern alles im Big Endian Format, die höherwertigen Bytes kommen zuerst.
(MW0 = MB0 MB1). Beckhoff arbeitet normalerweise im Little Endian Format, die Zählung fängt mit den niederwertigen Bytes an (MW0 = MB1 MB0). Daher kann es nötig sein, dass du die beiden Bytes von DataOUT vertauschen musst. Das merkst du z.B. daran, wenn du eine ganz kleine Sollgeschwindigkeit vorgibt und der Motor voll auf dreht.


----------



## Stephan25 (24 Juni 2013)

Über die Software KS2000 ist Fahrwegsteuerung eingestellt, und die max. Geschwindigkeit auf 1024, das ist doch die max. Drehzahl oder?

Meine erste KL2541 hat folgende Adressen: E 122.0-127.7 und A122.0-127.7.
Dann ist doch E122.0-122.7 mein Status-Byte und A122.0-A122.7 das Control-Byte.
Wo ist dann aber das DataOut und DataIn zufinden?
Ich war bis jetzt der Meinung das dann bei E125.0-126.7 mein Status-Wort ist und bei A125.0-126.7 mein Control-Wort, stimmt das oder ist das falsch?

Ich bin mir eben auch deshalb nicht sicher wie und wo ich jetzt den Wert für die Drehzahl schreiben muss. 
Muss ich hierfür was bestimmtes machen wie irgendwelche Bytes zusammen nehmen? Wenn ja welche sind das dann und wie muss ich das machen?
Ich bin leider noch Anfänger und kenne mich da nicht all zu gut aus!


----------



## Stephan25 (25 Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

also wo was bei welcher Adresse liegt weiss ich jetzt sicher und auch die IstPostion wird mir jetzt angezeigt.
Was mir jetzt noch Problemn macht, ist eine Sollposition vorzugeben. Wenn ich in die DataOut einen Wert schreibe, und den Motor starten will zuckt dieser nur kurz
und dann wird mir das Bit SW.13 Vom Status-Wort gesetzt sollange bis ich CB.2 wieder auf Null setze :?.
Was mach ich hier noch falsch mit der Sollpositionsvorgabe?

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## MasterOhh (25 Juni 2013)

SW.13 heißt Überstrom an Brücke B. Über die Ursache könnte ich hier nur herumraten. (Vieleicht hast du auch die Spulenstromreduzierung aktiviert? Keine Ahnung ob das den Fehler verursachen kann). Dein Motor ist im Leerlauf? 

Um eine Zielposition vorzugeben mußt du die Registerkommunikation aktivieren (CB.7 auf 1).
Der Positionswert ist ein Doppelwort und setzt sich aus den beiden Registern R2  (LowWord) und R3 (HighWord) zusammen.
Wie die Register zu beschreiben sind steht in der Doku. 
Danach die Registerkommunikation abwählen (CB.7 auf 0) damit du wieder Fahraufträge über das Controlbyte auslösen kannst. 
Wenn du CB.2 auf 0 lässt, sollte der Motor im Drehzahlmodus laufen. Kannst du über DataOut eine Solldrehzahl vorgeben? Reagiert der Antrieb darauf?


----------



## Stephan25 (26 Juni 2013)

Der Motor ist im Leerlauf, ich habve noch keine Spuindel oder anderes dran!

CB.1 habe ich auf 1 gesetzt und CB.6 auch auf 1 für den Schreibzugriff, über DataOut habe ich versucht eine Sollposition vorzugeben, worauf die Meldung kam ,,Variable nicht gesteuert´´.

Ich habe in der Doku nachgelesen wie man die Register beschalten bzw. beschreiben soll, was ich aber leider nicht so recht verstanden habe! Ich muss doch hierfür die Register anwählen, sprich CB.7 und CB.6
beide auf 1. Danach CB.1 und CB.2 auf 1 für Register 2 und 3. Das ergibt doch einmal 2 für Register 2 und einmal 3 für Register 3.
Oder ist das mein Fehler, das man nicht beide auf einmal anwählen darf? Aber wie soll man das den sonst machen?


----------



## MasterOhh (26 Juni 2013)

Du kannst die Register nicht gleichzeitig beschreiben. CB.7 und CB.6 auf 1 für Registerschreibzugriff ist soweit OK. Danach musst du beide Register einzeln schreiben.

Für Register 2 lautet das Controlbyte also  1100 0010. Dann sollte der Wert von DataOut als Low Word für die Sollposition in den Ram der Klemme geschrieben werden.
Ist der Schreibvorgang beendet sollte im Statusbyte 1000 0010 stehen, also das Controlbyte mit invertiertem CB.6.
Danach kannst du mit CB 1100 0011 das Positions-High-Word in R3 schreiben. SB sollte mit  1000 0011 bestätigen.


----------



## Stephan25 (26 Juni 2013)

Das habe ich getestet, und alles so gesehen im Statusbyte wie beschrieben.

Die Sollposition macht mir jetzt noch ein wenig Kopfschmerzen. Ich habe einen DB erstellt in den ich über die Variablentabelle die Sollposition in das AW schreiben will, 
das geht aber nicht wirklich, der Wert wird zwar in das AW geschrieben, der Motor verfährt aber nicht.
Ich wähle Register 2 an, schreib dann eben über meinen DB z.B. 256 in das AW. Dann Wähle ich das Register 3 an und schreib ebenfalls über den DB z.B.13.
Wenn ich dann CB.2 auf 1 setze, passiert nichts, der Motor verfährt nicht!

Muss ich das doch anders machen?


----------



## MasterOhh (26 Juni 2013)

Hast du CB.7 wieder auf 0 zurück gesetzt?


----------



## Stephan25 (27 Juni 2013)

Ja das habe ich und CB.6 auch.
Muss ich für die zwei Wörter (Low und High) extra Variablem anlgen im DB, ich denke doch schon. Wenn das Dataout Wort in Low und High geteilt ist, dann ist doch Low 8Bit sprich 1Byte und High ein Byte.

Oder muss ich ganz anders programmieren und die Werte übergeben? Müssen es Hez-Werte sein oder andere?

L     B#16#C2
T     #byPAB_1                               //Output Byte 1 to Stepper Terminal

L     #DB_Number
T     #DB_No

Auf  DB [#DB_No]
L     DBB 42
T     #byPAB_2                           //Output Byte 2 to Stepper Terminal


L     DBB 43
T     #byPAB_3                           //Output Byte 3 to Stepper Terminal


L     #byPEB_1
L     B#16#82                             //Input Byte 1 from Stepper Terminal

==I
SPB  I_SC
BE

so muss wohl der Wert übergeben werden können, was mich hier ein wenig nachdenklich macht ist warum da immer Byte an die Schrittmotorklemme übergeben werden?
Wenn es so gehen würde, wie muss ich dann hier die Adressierung vornehemen?
Anstatt AWL muss ich eben Move nehmen in FUP.

PS. Das ist nicht mein Programm! Soll nur meine Frage verdeutlichen wegen den Bytes?


----------



## Stephan25 (1 Juli 2013)

Kann niemand zudem was ich oben geschrieben habe sagen?


----------



## MasterOhh (1 Juli 2013)

Sorry das ich nicht geanwortet habe, aber momentan habe ich selber recht viel um die Ohren ......

Das hier immer Bytes übergeben werden, liegt wohl dran das der Ersteller des Programms das so einfacher gefunden hat. 
In deinem Code-Ausschnitt wird ja genau das gemacht was ich dir schon geschrieben hatte. Registerkommunikation im schreibzugriff für Register 2 aktiviert.
Dann das Low-Word der Sollposition byteweise in das Register geschrieben und am Ende noch bestätigt ob die richtige Antwort im Statusbyte anliegt.....

Soweit ich das noch in Erinnerung habe, kann man in AWL einzelne Bytes nur mit B#16# HEX-Wert beschreiben. Da möge mich ein Step7 Guru aber auch gerne korrigieren. Beim hin und herrechnen zw. Bitmuster und Hex-Wert hilft der Windows -Taschenrechner. 


Kann ich davon ausgehen das das Programm aus dem der Ausschnitt stammt funktioniert?

Der Positionswert ist dort in einem Datenbaustein gespeichert. Wahrscheinlich als WORD (DBW 42). Wenn die Positionen nicht größer als 65535 sind reicht ein Wort aus. Anonsten brauchst du ein Doppelwort (z.B. DBD 42... DBB42 - DBB45). Jetzt müssen die ersten beiden Bytes in Register 2 und die letzten beiden Bytes in Register 3 geschrieben werden.... 


Ich weiss jetzt nicht wie ich dir noch mehr Helfen kann. Ich habe weder die Hardware um selber zu testen, noch ist mir immernoch nicht 100%ig klar wo genau es bei dir hängt.
Wenn du ein Programm geschrieben hast, kannst du mir gern das Archiv schicken und ich schau da mal rein wenn ich etwas Luft habe (Hab aber nur Step7, kein TIA)

PS. evtl kannst du dein Problem ja nochmal hier im Siemens- Unterforum vortragen. Vieleicht findet sich da ja doch noch der ein oder Andere der Ahnung hat, aber selten hier ins CodeSys/Beckhoff Forum guckt.


----------



## Stephan25 (2 Juli 2013)

Dann werde ich es jetzt die nächsten Tage nochmal versuchen, und dir dann mal das Archiv zukommen lassen.
Ich denke so ende der Woche, weil ich noch andere Sachen erledigen muss.
Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Stephan25 (5 Juli 2013)

Hallo,

im Anhang ist jetzt mal mein SPS Programm, vielleicht kann es sich mal jemand anschauen #und mir evtl. sagen was noch falsch ist 
und verbessert werden muss.
Konnte es leider noch nicht testen, da ich gerade keinen Zugang zu der Hardware habe

Hier ist das Programm

Anhang anzeigen Testbe_1_20130705.zip


----------



## MasterOhh (5 Juli 2013)

Ich kann das Projekt leider nicht richtig öffnen. Ich bekomme die Meldung das ein Haufen Softwarepakete bei mir nicht vorhanden sind ...... Evtl. ist meine Step7 Version doch zu alt?

Jedenfalls bekomme ich nur eine verstümmelte Hardwarekonfig zu Gesicht, aber keinen einzigen Programmbaustein. Kannst du aus deinen Funktionsbausteinen Quellen erzeugen, diese exportieren und als zip gepackt  hochladen?  Alternativ würde es sicher auch ausreichen wenn du deine Bausteine als PDF ausdruckst und hier reinstellst.


----------



## Stephan25 (8 Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen,

hier das Programm als PDF

E/A Adressen beginne jeweils bei 122 bis 127


----------

